

Film Review and Lessons Learned from ‘Startup.com’ - parker
http://www.socialbias.com/film-review-and-lessons-learned-from-startupcom/

======
felipe
And ironically the only one who actually made money out of this whole deal was
the guy who jumped out of the ship at the early beginning...

~~~
parker
You're exactly right. They paid the third founder $700,000 to go away after
their Series A. Smart, but I actually didn't respect him leaving his friends
out to dry and forcing them into awkward conversations with their investors. I
guess that lesson is make sure your founding team is committed before you dole
out the stock certificates :).

------
d0mine
_Just on their ideas alone they were able to raise a Series A round of $18.4
Million from A-list venture capitalists. I was blown away by that fundraising
process. With a couple of handouts and some smooth talk from an obviously
intelligent CEO, they were able to raise all that money. No product. No
prototype. No mockups. Just ideas._

------
BRadmin
i love when the competition shows up to spec out the place and they make him
put a GovWorks hat on.

